# Medical Office sink requirement?



## Jorge

Dear community,
I cannot find in the building code or in local ordinances the requirement for the sink you typically see in a doctor's office.
Does anybody know who regulates this?

Thank you,

Jorge - Florida


----------



## fatboy

Maybe NFPA 101?


----------



## Jorge

Thank you Fatboy.  I was not able to find it in NFPA 101.  I was thinking AHCA or OSHA, but I could not find the exact language requiring this, or listing different compliance methods, in case it is a requirement.


----------



## Jorge

I was also wondering if there was such a requirement for massage areas.  The only thing I was able to find was the following (for medical)
https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=24389


----------



## TheCommish

Department  of hospitals in Mass. required sink in room with doors, not spaces  with  curtains


----------



## steveray

If you are talking hand washing, DPH or whoever gives licenses in your area...


----------



## north star

*$ ~ $*


Jorge,

Yes, there is still a requirement to have Sinks in Exam Rooms.
*REASON(S):* The Centers For Disease Control & OSHA require
physicians to wash their hands before & after actually touching \
examining the human body......It is to reduce the potential of
spreading diseases, ...blood borne pathogens & other communicable
diseases........Also, I believe that physicians insurance providers
require "approved methods to reduce the potential of lawsuits."


*$ ~ $*


----------



## Sleepy

Your state Department of Health probably has that requirement, or a reference to the Facility Guidelines Institute (FGI) which publishes a document called Guidelines for Design and Construction of Hospitals and Outpatient Facilities.  Also possibly NFPA 99.


----------



## Tonia Bond

When we had the requirement of sink in our office we contacted sink installation Toronto. They helped us in installing the sink which we required.


----------

